# I drive an 2010 AUDI S4 Prestige for UberX ...



## KCLAU (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't qualify for UBER Black because my car is WHITE on black.


----------



## Genogts (Jan 17, 2015)

KCLAU said:


> I don't qualify for UBER Black because my car is WHITE on black.


Lol. Just paint you car. If uber lovers.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Genogts said:


> Lol. Just paint you car. If uber lovers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

KCLAU said:


> I don't qualify for UBER Black because my car is WHITE on black.


I have a White GM Caprice with black interior. Its on the Black fleet here in Sydney.

The S4 also would miss out on size. Minimum here is the A6.

Its probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Genogts (Jan 17, 2015)

grams777 said:


>


Lol. Even whit $19.95 he can't afford. He need take second loan from uber.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I have a White GM Caprice with black interior. Its on the Black fleet here in Sydney.
> 
> The S4 also would miss out on size. Minimum here is the A6.
> 
> Its probably a blessing in disguise.


Only two Audis allowed in Nashville are A8 and Q7. 2009 year cutoff, black on black.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

An A/S 4 is probably too small. I know a guy in the business who got rejected by local limo companies when he tried to put his new BMW 535 into service. Everyone wants a full size sedan.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I also think an A4 is too small for Black (or indeed Exec work)

The A6 is more like it.

Not every car, even expensive ones, is practical for carrying passengers for Hire and Reward.

Cost new, performance and prestige mean nothing.

Having an S4 in Black/Exec makes as much sense as having a Mitsubishi Evo or Subaru Impreza WRX.

Enjoy your S4 for personal use.

Use a cheap Chevy Cruze for UberX.

Unleas you are earning $4/5 a mile I don't see how you are even being compensated for you depreciation.

Fuel is not your only outgoing.


----------

